# Comic Effekt wie auf diesem Bild



## nitrobesim (25. Dezember 2006)

Wie krieg ich so einen Effekt hin? Gibt es da einen Filter?


----------



## chmee (26. Dezember 2006)

Wie ich es sehe, ist das eine Mischung aus mehreren Arbeitsschritten, abgesehen davon ist das Beispiel hart an der Grenze !

zB Filter/Artistic/*PosterEdges* macht so ziemlich diese Kanten.
Das über ein weichgezeichnetes Grundbild gelegt ( da kommen die Fills her )
sollte dem obigen Beispiel schon sehr nahe kommen.

mfg chmee


----------



## nitrobesim (26. Dezember 2006)

den Filter finde ich direkt im Photoshop? Ich hab die deutsche Version..


Irgendwie funktioniert das nicht mal ansatzweise genauso wie das Beispiel... hmm..


----------



## chmee (26. Dezember 2006)

Ich bitte um ein bisschen mehr Experimentierfreude !

1. Mit Ausprobieren findet man den Effekt. Ich finde es nicht gut, wenn Helfende Alles vorkauen müssen !
2. Wenn man diesen Effekt ausprobiert erkennt man, wie er arbeitet. Also kann es helfen,
das Bild erstmal im Kontrast zu senken oder einen Weichzeichner zu benutzen, damit
nicht alles einen Comicrand bekommt.
3. Ist Dein Beispielbild insofern trügerisch, als dass man denken könnte, es sei mit
einem Klick getan.

mfg chmee


----------

